# Saturday Alcohol Consumption Poll



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I believe we previously had a poll asking about total weekly alcohol consumption, this poll is just for that one day(and night) of the week that most people imbibe. 

Check your AVERAGE Saturday alcohol consumption. 

one drink = glass of wine = mug of beer = mixed drink = shot of hard liquor.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Hard to say. I measure my saturdays after my pain on sundays.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Does a double martini count as 1 mixed drink or 4 shots of hard liquor?


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I also join the 0 club.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

A typical Saturday would be one bottle of red wine or perhaps 6 or 7 ounces of Bourbon or Scotch. 

Of course, that is pretty typical for every other day of the week as well.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

In 4 months I'll be able to drink. I'll let you know what happens. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose 0. Why go with alcohol when there's so much great herb tea?


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

My natural tendency is not to drink. I really dislike the dizziness of drinking. But if there is a special occasion, I would have just one.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> In 4 months I'll be able to drink. I'll let you know what happens. :tiphat:


If you can remember, then exaggerate. 

It depends on the company with me. I'm not a regular drinker but there's a bunch of fellers I meet every couple of months and to lower a gallon of Guinness before dispatching a few shots of Jameson would be only preamble to these hollowed legged chaps...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

On average, none. I enjoy a drink now and then, but not in high quantity (i.e.: rarely do I have more than one drink as defined in the OP per session), and I don't reserve it for any particular night.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> In 4 months I'll be able to drink. I'll let you know what happens. :tiphat:


Ideally the story will start like this:



And finish like this:


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

One or two bottles of beer with a meal. I could do without the psychoactive effects of alcohol, but I like a nice English ale or German lager. I'm working my way through a case of Oktoberfest Paulaner at the moment.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Couchie said:


> Does a double martini count as 1 mixed drink or 4 shots of hard liquor?


Nowadays, there's a decent chance it shouldn't even count as a martini.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Same as any other night or day, 0 alcohol, because I am allergic to it, literally. No badge of merit for beating an alluring and powerful demon, etc. It is for me an "if you break out in hives every time you eat fish you just don't eat fish" kinda thingy.

But that state does give one a perspective on how much people sure do glamorize and mythologize their drug of choice -- alcohol, rationalize their intake, act as if anything but very moderate is perfectly normal, etc.

*Three drinks per week, folks, hard spirits or softer beer or wine, is the medical limit and definition of 'moderate drinker."*

_Alcohol lobbies would have you drinking three glasses of wine per diem, for example._

Carry on.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I have never had alcohol to my lips, and I plan on saying that for the rest of my life.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

*Heavy Drinkers Outlive Nondrinkers*

Recent Time magazine article claiming that heavy drinkers outlive non-drinkers for people who have reached age 55.

_"Moderate drinking, which is defined as one to three drinks per day, is associated with the lowest mortality rates in alcohol studies.........the researchers found that over a 20-year period, mortality rates were highest for those who were not current drinkers, regardless of whether they used to be alcoholics, second highest for heavy drinkers and lowest for moderate drinkers."_

Read more: http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2017200,00.html


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I drink water every day.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Pyotr said:


> Recent Time magazine article claiming that heavy drinkers outlive non-drinkers for people who have reached age 55.
> 
> _"Moderate drinking, which is defined as one to three drinks per day, is associated with the lowest mortality rates in alcohol studies.........the researchers found that over a 20-year period, mortality rates were highest for those who were not current drinkers, regardless of whether they used to be alcoholics, second highest for heavy drinkers and lowest for moderate drinkers."_
> 
> Read more: http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2017200,00.html


That reminds me of a Twain quote:

_Of the demonstrably wise there are but two: those who commit suicide, and those who keep their reasoning faculties atrophied with drink.
_


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I probably won't drink when I'm old enough, there are other things I know I _really_ like to drink (COFFEE)


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I love wine with my evening meals and do so about 3 nights a week. Usually Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. I'm not exactly sure how many "drinks" that works out in your poll since I never pour a full glass at a time. But according to a google search a 750ml bottle equals 5 or 6 so I marked myself down for an 11. 

And I try to observe a "no PWI" mode if I visit forums or facebook.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

When I was younger (16-24 years old) I used to drink a lot of beer with my friends. Now usually me and my wife split a bottle of wine maybe once a week. I really don't think drinking alcohol adds anything to my life and I avoid to get drunk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> Recent Time magazine article claiming that heavy drinkers outlive non-drinkers for people who have reached age 55.
> 
> _"Moderate drinking, which is defined as one to three drinks per day, is associated with the lowest mortality rates in alcohol studies.........the researchers found that over a 20-year period, mortality rates were highest for those who were not current drinkers, regardless of whether they used to be alcoholics, second highest for heavy drinkers and lowest for moderate drinkers."_
> 
> Read more: http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2017200,00.html


At best, that study suggests a correlation, but no direct causation. It could simply be the lifestyles associated with varying levels of alcohol consumption, and have nothing to do at all with alcohol consumption.

And for that matter, consider a study conducted by researchers at UCLA from 1980 to 2004 of over 9000 devout Mormons in California (Mormon doctrine teaches its members to abstain from all alcohol consumption). The study found that Mormon men lived on average 10 years longer than non-Mormon men, and Mormon women lived 5 years longer than non-Mormon women.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Never had alcohol in my life. No matter how much people push me and trust me they do.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DrMike said:


> At best, that study suggests a correlation, but no direct causation.


Agreed, it is a mistake many people make. A classic:

View attachment 26242


Tempting conclusion: eating more ice-cream results in a higher chance of drowning.

Correct conclusion: an underlying third cause affects both numbers of death by drowning and ice-cream consumption (hot summer days).


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

'im aulclty dunrk rhgit now


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thursday will be my Saturday this week. And I drink enough where it takes me about 5 hours to sober up. I don't drink beer though. Rum and juice.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I don't drink alcohol.


Because it can "...fuzz the edges of your rationality, fuzz the edges of your reasoning powers and you want to be aware as you possibly can"?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Agreed, it is a mistake many people make. A classic:
> 
> View attachment 26242
> 
> ...


There's has to be a correlation between obesity and ice-cream consumption, don't you think? If a luxury cruise ship sank after dinner two miles from dry land without life boats and life preservers, I would think, that the obese passengers would be more likely to drown.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Alcohol is a great escape/comforting drug. I guess the DARE program advertised alcohol as bad. It's only bad if misused. Drink at the house and you're safe. Or if you got 5 hours to burn, maybe you can drink in public. Assuming you are in a place that allows alcohol. But I love the new confidence I have to talk to people I usually wouldn't feel comfortable talking to. Which is almost everyone btw. And the music euphoria I get with it is great as well.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Alcohol has terrible physical and psychological effects when people use it as an "escape...." 

Perhaps it'd be better to hang out with some friends or family instead?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> Because it can "...fuzz the edges of your rationality, fuzz the edges of your reasoning powers and you want to be aware as you possibly can"?


Well, yes. And because I don't like the taste.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> There's has to be a correlation between obesity and ice-cream consumption, don't you think? If a luxury cruise ship sank after dinner two miles from dry land without life boats and life preservers, I would think, that the obese passengers would be more likely to drown.


That would still just be correlative, not causative. And not all ice-cream consumption leads to obesity, just as not all alcohol consumption leads to drunkenness or addiction.

Correlation can give us clues to how things happen, but until we test them directly, they remain only correlations. Too often people cite correlations as proof positive. They aren't. While it might not be total coincidence, how the two events are related is frequently not as simple as some would like to think.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

DrMike said:


> At best, that study suggests a correlation, but no direct causation. It could simply be the lifestyles associated with varying levels of alcohol consumption, and have nothing to do at all with alcohol consumption.
> 
> And for that matter, consider a study conducted by researchers at UCLA from 1980 to 2004 of over 9000 devout Mormons in California (Mormon doctrine teaches its members to abstain from all alcohol consumption). The study found that Mormon men lived on average 10 years longer than non-Mormon men, and Mormon women lived 5 years longer than non-Mormon women.


A couple thoughts. First, you're assuming that devout Mormons don't drink. I have a friend(non-Mormon) who used to live in Salt Lake City and he once mentioned to me that most of them "keep a bottle hidden in the cabinet." But OK, we'll pass on that issue, and assume these 9000 were abstainers, for this discussion.

Second, since you post no link to this study, there is no way of knowing who these 9000 were compared to. Was it the general public or another religious group who does drink? Such as Jehovah Witnesses, who, by the way, claim that there's nothing in the Bible against drinking.

I am a member of the zero club, but like PetrB, am not a proud member, or feel somehow superior that I don't drink.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

In strict moderation as befits my profession, age and maturity (in case anyone from the GMC is reading this) :cheers:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the buzz of alcohol and therefor I have restricted myself to two drinks per day and try to have at least 3 days per week without any alcohol. 

Cheers:cheers:

Jos


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Pyotr said:


> Second, since you post no link to this study, there is no way of knowing who these 9000 were compared to. Was it the general public or another religious group who does drink? Such as Jehovah Witnesses, who, by the way, claim that there's nothing in the Bible against drinking.


Lots if stuff online about this. This story talks about fasting having a positive effect. Mormons also rarely smoke tobacco. There are possibly demographic factors or even social ones (tight community relations ions are good for health).

Attributed the difference entirely or mostly to alcohol is unmerited.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...l-as-the-soul/2012/06/20/gJQARk3IqV_blog.html


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if were to I drink too much, what would happen is I would become extremely talkative, and blurt out all my emotions and feelings, perhaps a secret or 2. That is to say, I haven't experienced that yet... 21 in less than 4 months away! I think by nature, I'm only going to be inclined to the effect of alcohol (the addiction), but not the actual drinks themselves unless they are sweet like a margarita. Then I ought to watch out for those.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Crap, you're asking me to _remember_ Saturday night?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Alcohol is not my drug of choice; it's bad for the body and the mind.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Usually one. Sometimes more or less. Never to excess these days.

I have my abstemonious days more because the liquor taxes are absolutely draconian where I live than because I'm worried about my health.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Most Saturdays I drink no alcohol, but that's mainly because I tend to go out on Fridays (I seldom, if ever, pop out for a drink during the working week and I never drink at home apart from maybe treating myself to a bottle of port at xmas). Had the poll instead been based on average Friday consumption I might have had to ask some questions about myself...


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, I'm beginning to feel like the neighbourhood Libertine...any other debaucherous profligates should feel free to weigh-in at this point!/Katie

P.S.: :lol: EG, just caught the capricious caveat in your last line, well played! Incidentally, I like your sauce - pun totally intended! (Get it: the double entendre of Worcestershire and the slang for...okay, maybe it's just amusing on my end).


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been drinking more than usual this Winter, though, owing to my lack of eight-hour work obligations on weekdays, I find myself without need of a particular day on which to indulge. Even so, I am not a heavy drinker: a pint of ale, a snifter of spirit or fortified wine, drunk slowly, is enough for me per diem.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

For the last month or so, I haven't been as willing to drink but when I do drink, it's usually anywhere from 8 to 12 a night. I know that's a lot but I'm just not good at stopping once I get on a roll. I can handle a lot of beer while remaining under control and if I'm having a great time, I just can't convince myself to stop. Anyway, as more time passes I've noticed that either the mental aspects of hangover are getting worse with age or I'm just getting sick of them. I don't really give a care in the world about the physical aspects of an average hangover but the psychological effects are brutal for me personally. So that's why I haven't drank in a while and have been focusing more on building happiness that is real rather than manufacturing fake happiness with a drink.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I put down zero - I usually go out on Friday.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Have you people tried inhaling a little mercury, straight out of the bottle, or just a little drop on the lips for that intense metallic flavour that makes the ladies go nuts! No? Me neither, I don't drink or smoke. There is no 'safe' there, there's only slightly bad to worse. Beware: If you (quite literally) cannot pass a week without drinking you are technically an alcoholic, and that is a serious matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Moderation is the key in many things I think (though possibly not with mercury).


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

One alcoholic drink a day, on average, reduces cardiac disease by 20 to 40%?

I'll take it. (being a 54 year old man)
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/alcohol-full-story/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

aleazk said:


> I don't drink alcohol.


Nor me. Waste of money.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have a regular drinking habit, but do drink depending on the social function, I rarely drink when I'm alone, well, apart from the odd wee dram of single malt whisky, but then, that is because of it being purely medicinal!

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am a non-drinker and have never cared for it, but I will have a glass of wine or a bottle of beer in some social situations.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, I started a thread on whisky sooo..

I'd start ones on ales and wines but people might get the wrong impression.

Or maybe the right one.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Have you people tried inhaling a little mercury, straight out of the bottle, or just a little drop on the lips for that intense metallic flavour that makes the ladies go nuts! No? Me neither, I don't drink or smoke. There is no 'safe' there, there's only slightly bad to worse. Beware: If you (quite literally) cannot pass a week without drinking you are technically an alcoholic, and that is a serious matter.


That's a bit of a stretch to compare mercury with alcohol and smoking, isn't it? The toxic effects of smoking and drinking(excessively) are pretty well documented; but one or two drinks a week isn't going to cause the same permanent damage that mercury would.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

trazom said:


> That's a bit of a stretch to compare mercury with alcohol and smoking, isn't it? The toxic effects of smoking and drinking(excessively) are pretty well documented; but one or two drinks a week isn't going to cause the same permanent damage that mercury would.


Indeed, it may do you some good.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I put 0 not because I don't drink, its just that I do my drinking on Mondays and Fridays. Im a moderate drinker, always have been hopefully always will be. I do respect non drinkers needs though. Two of my friends have had to stop for medical reasons and its no fun for them so I tend not to imbibe when we are together.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

trazom said:


> That's a bit of a stretch to compare mercury with alcohol and smoking, isn't it? The toxic effects of smoking and drinking(excessively) are pretty well documented; but one or two drinks a week isn't going to cause the same permanent damage that mercury would.


My point is that you mustn't forget that alcohol is toxic and still causes short and long term damage. Alcohol addiction takes time to set in, and the regular amount required depends very much on the person, but once it happens the way back is a hard road. I'm being harsh because the cultural concept that 'it's ok/safe with moderation' 'It's manly' 'you should drink for the sake of the group' 'whatever' is nonsense. This was much worse in the past. A limited exposure to mercury vapor will tickle your brain a bit, A small exposure to alcohol will tickle your brain a bit too.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> A limited exposure to mercury vapor will tickle your brain a bit, A small exposure to alcohol will tickle your brain a bit too.


Well, yes, but only one of those is likely to do you any damage.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I took a survey once where they asked loaded questions like how many drinks I consumed on a weekly basis. The options were...

1. 1
2. 2
3. 3-100

Since my total was around 99, I felt comfortable selecting option 3.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

oh maybe one for me.....its been a while since I've had a drink....speaking of, I am now craving an amaretto sour.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

gog said:


> One alcoholic drink a day, on average, reduces cardiac disease by 20 to 40%?
> 
> I'll take it. (being a 54 year old man)
> http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/alcohol-full-story/


Or put another way, abstaining from drinking puts you at elevated risk of cardiovascular disease.


----------

